# 0 warning points



## peteru (24/10/16)

"0 warning points" is displayed next to my posts in the user info. Most other people don't have that. What does it mean and how did it get there?


----------



## warra48 (24/10/16)

It means you have been a good boy or girl, and have had no warnings or time out from Admin or Mod for a breach of AHB rules.
You won't see it for other members if they have no points.
Not sure if points given to members displays for all to see, or only for Admin or Mods.


----------



## peteru (24/10/16)

Thanks, it now makes sense.


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/16)

How not to react. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSQ22rxdvns


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/16)

.
.
.
.
.
.
<--- 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nng92efL2f8


----------



## spog (24/10/16)

Dave70 said:


> How not to react.



How old is this sook ? Little wonder I hate Soccer.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (24/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I assume the arrow was meant to point to your "warning points" or lack thereof.

Doesn't seem to work: as far as I can see it's not visible by other users; eg I can see mine but no-one elses.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/10/16)

I think its fair to say its a score count for emotional explosions. Something of a past internet era. Thank the moderator gods. :lol:


----------



## damoninja (24/10/16)

spog said:


> How old is this sook ? Little wonder I hate Soccer.


Sooker


----------



## Bribie G (24/10/16)

I have 3 warning points from about five years ago, how do I get them removed?


----------



## manticle (24/10/16)

Nano-surgery.


----------



## Bribie G (24/10/16)

Electronic whiteout pen?


----------



## manticle (24/10/16)

Just don't view the screen from an acute angle.

Seriously, I'm not sure when they reset but pm bradsbrew and see. I can't see why you should have points last from 09.


----------



## barls (24/10/16)

Bribie G said:


> I have 3 warning points from about five years ago, how do I get them removed?


you go and talk to a man about a goat and then once the amount is agreed on they disappear.
its magic or bribery which ever works for you.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I assume the arrow was meant to point to your "warning points" or lack thereof.
> 
> Doesn't seem to work: as far as I can see it's not visible by other users; eg I can see mine but no-one elses.


Your right...you can only see your own warning points......so that was an epic fail


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/16)

Bribie G said:


> I have 3 warning points from about five years ago, how do I get them removed?



Thats so totally not fair


----------



## warra48 (24/10/16)

Bribie G said:


> I have 3 warning points from about five years ago, how do I get them removed?


Michael,
We mods can't do anything about that.
You need to pm an administrator.
I'm happy to vouch that your character is beyond reproach.
Robert


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/16)

warra48 said:


> Michael,
> We mods can't do anything about that.
> You need to pm an administrator.
> I'm happy to vouch that your character is beyond reproach.
> Robert


Dear Bribie

Your answer is no

Suck it up princess


Love You
The Moderating Team


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/16)

warra48 said:


> Michael,
> We mods can't do anything about that.
> You need to pm an administrator.
> I'm happy to vouch that your character is beyond reproach.
> Robert


Robert, are using an alias on the internet...?

Are you using a name sake in AHB...?

Are you the avatar....?

Do we even know who you are...?

Is 42 the real answer...?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/10/16)

manticle said:


> I can't see why you should have points last from 09.


So its a 7 year record thing folks. That's worse than demerit points.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So its a 7 year record thing folks. That's worse than demerit points.


And even the slightest thought of challenging a decision gets life in Goulburn


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/10/16)




----------



## WarmerBeer (24/10/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> So its a 7 year record thing folks. That's worse than demerit points.


So, umm, after 7 years all sins are forgiven, and full former status is returned?

Just asking for a friend...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/10/16)

Don't ask me. Ask the moderators. I'm just a humoured observer. B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/10/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Don't ask me. NEVER Ask the moderators. I'm just a humoured observer. B)


FTFY


----------



## Camo6 (24/10/16)

manticle said:


> I can't see why you should have points last from 09.


Maybe they're a reminder of who won the War of Independence... and I ain't referring to George Washington.


----------



## Grott (24/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your right...you can only see your own warning points......so that was an epic fail



Bribie G, if only you can see the warning points then just tell us they have been removed and we all will be none the wiser.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/16)

Damn, I thought it was like frequent flyer points? The more you earned the better your score.

.... Your telling me I'm not on the way to a free trip to Oktoberfest? .. Uh oh.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/16)

Not sure why your points are still there Bribie, perhaps because they were pre site update? Most points are scheduled to auto remove at 90 days, except for suspensions and bans that are a longer term than 90 days. Have reset you to 0.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

Touch my points an I kill you


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/16)

I was tempted to set you back to minus 5 Stu....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

bradsbrew said:


> I was tempted to set you back to minus 5 Stu....



Does that mean I can run amok until I reach zero


----------



## S.E (25/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Does that mean I can run amok until I reach zero


[SIZE=11pt]Well considering you run amok as it is and only ever received 2 points you would need to work bloody hard to reach zero.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

My work is never done


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Does that mean I can run amok until I reach zero


Yes.............but your next offence is a 30 pointer :huh:


----------



## Bribie G (25/10/16)

Thanks, now I can rack up 3 more warning points, let's see now.......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Yes.............but your next offence is a 30 pointer :huh:


You blokes must be short of work in the Mod team


----------



## WarmerBeer (25/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You blokes must be short of work in the Mod team


I look forward to your reappearance soon as "the_new_ducatiboystu"


----------



## Feldon (25/10/16)

Is there a leader board for people with these Warning Points?

Be good to know who is pushing the envelope.

Maybe organise a final play off each year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

Well I thought i was doing Ok...but obviously Bribie is that baddest out of all of us

Not sure what the judge will think when also confronted with evidence of Bribie hiding $2 worth ginger root in the corner of his shopping trolly

After all, Ned Kelly only got hung


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

Feldon said:


> Be good to know who is pushing the envelope.


The line from a classic TISM song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mLIdLZZeI


----------



## Dave70 (25/10/16)

Eight years, count em, and nary a point. 

Now, keep an eye out for my upcoming thread 'Racists, jihadists and pedophiles, lets give em a fair go'.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/16)

I'm currently on a work trip to Bundaberg and just drove past a place called the "Isis Pet Motel"...

One can only wonder what goes on in there. Now that would be a good topic.


----------



## Vini2ton (25/10/16)

Wee, poo, and bum. Plus...I've always had the hots for Hillary.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/10/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I'm currently on a work trip to Bundaberg and just drove past a place called the "Isis Pet Motel"...
> 
> One can only wonder what goes on in there. Now that would be a good topic.


If you take Goodwood Rd you will also go past the Isis golf course, I thought their bunkers would be better..............................................


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/16)

Saw that on the way!

Onto the Bagara brewery for dinner tomorrow. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Radshoes (25/10/16)

i am on 0 points!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/16)

Radshoes said:


> i am on 0 points!


You are a long way from getting a free trip to Oktoberfest.


----------



## spog (25/10/16)

Radshoes said:


> i am on 0 points!


So am I !, but I thought it was because I wasn't kicking any goals,had me worried for a while til I remembered ....umm stopping now


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

Dave70 said:


> Eight years, count em, and nary a point.


Well arnt we just a slack ass


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/10/16)

spog said:


> So am I !, but I thought it was because I wasn't kicking any goals,had me worried for a while til I remembered ....umm stopping now


You need to kick goals to get points


----------



## manticle (25/10/16)

I wonder how long this thread can go for.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/10/16)

Depends how many points are on offer?


----------



## WarmerBeer (25/10/16)

manticle said:


> I wonder how long this thread can go for.


Disruptive talk like that is what earns people Warning Points.


----------



## Yob (25/10/16)

Radshoes said:


> i am on 0 points!


publically questioning mods.. 1 week ban


----------



## Zorco (25/10/16)

Yob said:


> NOT publicly AND RESPECTFULLY questioning mods.. 1 week ban


FTFY


----------



## peteru (26/10/16)

Well, if we're going to mention TISM, we can't ignore this gem...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiHdpAVIHgo

P.S. - No offence intended Yob.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/16)

Thats Yob up the back


----------



## Dave70 (26/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats Yob up the back


Did the man at 3:21 ask him why his bulk buy mini keg hasn't show up yet?


----------



## sp0rk (26/10/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I'm currently on a work trip to Bundaberg and just drove past a place called the "Isis Pet Motel"...
> 
> One can only wonder what goes on in there. Now that would be a good topic.


Just around the corner from my work






And now I've been looking at this, it reads like it's a Jihadist scone served at a motel...


----------



## Blind Dog (26/10/16)

I was more intrigued by the 'wood fired broadband' - is that the new name for the NBN?


----------



## Dave70 (26/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> Just around the corner from my work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the day, would definitely have jumped on the phone and booked a single under the name Abu Musab al-Zarqawi.

Then hung up giggling..


----------



## sp0rk (26/10/16)

Blind Dog said:


> I was more intrigued by the 'wood fired broadband' - is that the new name for the NBN?


We actually do have NBN in some areas here, but it's the good kind





Dave70 said:


> Back in the day, would definitely have jumped on the phone and booked a single under the name Abu Musab al-Zarqawi.
> 
> Then hung up giggling..


They'd probably take you seriously, There's quite a few people from the UAE here working at/owning some of the big thoroughbred horse studs


----------



## Zorco (26/10/16)

That a google earth photo?


----------



## sp0rk (26/10/16)

Streetview from the webpage


----------



## SBOB (26/10/16)

That may be their hotel, but I found their offices last week while in Lismore

https://www.google.com.au/maps/@-28.8013485,153.2698582,3a,75y,286.34h,93.29t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s6NciwcLvp4vwAEbXuCMd4w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/16)

Camo6 said:


> Maybe they're a reminder of who won the War of Independence... and I ain't referring to George Washington.


I don't even recall the uprising of the alien lizard overlords. Was I asleep?



Ducatiboy stu said:


> My work is never done





Ducatiboy stu said:


> You blokes must be short of work in the Mod team


So, we need a campaign to make Stu a moderator, and then he can go fully AMOK!
I'd almost like to witness that...


----------



## WarmerBeer (26/10/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> So, we need a campaign to make Stu a moderator, and then he can go fully AMOK!
> I'd almost like to witness that...








The inmates are running the asylum


----------



## sp0rk (26/10/16)

SBOB said:


> That may be their hotel, but I found their offices last week while in Lismore
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/maps/@-28.8013485,153.2698582,3a,75y,286.34h,93.29t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s6NciwcLvp4vwAEbXuCMd4w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


That brings back memories, I regularly got paralytic at the house across the road from there when I was younger


----------



## SBOB (26/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> That brings back memories, I regularly got paralytic at the house across the road from there when I was younger


obviously not that paralytic if you actually have memories


----------



## sp0rk (26/10/16)

SBOB said:


> obviously not that paralytic if you actually have memories


Well, memories of hungover mornings and random periods of time wandering around Lismore causing mayhem acting like a fuckwit


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> So, we need a campaign to make Stu a moderator, and then he can go fully AMOK!
> I'd almost like to witness that...


**** yeah


----------



## manticle (26/10/16)

Got a muscle supplement enhancer you can ban stu.


----------



## S.E (26/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> **** yeah


I have often wondered why you were overlooked or perhaps turned down the position as moderator in the big shake up when the new mod team was announced?


----------



## Zorco (26/10/16)

Where is the thread where all that went down?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/16)

S.E said:


> I have often wondered why you were overlooked or perhaps turned down the position as moderator in the big shake up when the new mod team was announced?


 I still to this day wonder at the logic of those that had ultimate power back then....

If they want me as a mod then they better be damn good at begging


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/10/16)

manticle said:


> Got a muscle supplement enhancer you can ban stu.


----------



## S.E (26/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Where is the thread where all that went down?


Not sure but there was one or two I think. Site was bought out some none or minimal active mods were de activated and other long term members were made mods.


----------



## Dave70 (27/10/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I don't even recall the uprising of the alien lizard overlords. Was I asleep?
> 
> So, we need a campaign to make Stu a moderator, and then he can go fully AMOK!
> I'd almost like to witness that...


Campaign, schmampagin. The that would imply a lengthy, wasteful democratic process of some sort. Thats not how historys greatest moderators roll..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

This is how they did it pre internet days


----------



## S.E (27/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This is how they did it pre internet days


That’s pretty much how they do it these days judging by some threads with glaringly obvious missing chunks.

 If we campaigned to make you a mod would you pledge to unhide all the juicy posts?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

S.E said:


> If we campaigned to make you a mod would you pledge to unhide all the juicy posts?


I will just make my own under your name


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/16)

good4whatAlesU said:


> I'm currently on a work trip to Bundaberg and just drove past a place called the "Isis Pet Motel"...
> 
> One can only wonder what goes on in there. Now that would be a good topic.


Isis Central Sugar Mill near Childers

Allaha Akhbar

All named for the Isis River, Egyptian Goddess Isis of course.


----------



## S.E (27/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I will just make my own under your name


You could save yourself the bother and just unhide my existing hidden posts, that would keep you busy for quite a while anyway.

Another thought though, you could be appointed moderator of a hidden forum where threads that get out of hand could be moved to rather than locked or edited.
I lived on a Hong Kong Island with a large expat community years ago. Everyone knew everyone else and on the whole got along and socialised in the many bars and restaurants, but there were the inevitable rivalries.

There was also a web site and forum and often disagreements often started in a bar would escalate in the forum. Rather than moderate the forum a hidden sub forum was created called Fight Club after the film with Brad Pitt.

Members of the public forum could sign up for access to the Fight club forum on the understanding that rules in fight Club was there are no rules.
Obviously as moderator you wouldn’t have any moderating to do which is probably just as well but you could join in the discussions and inflame them at your discretion.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

Mmm...mod of a hidden forum....


I could keep all those pesky Hipsters out...


Would be a fun place


----------



## Zorco (27/10/16)

Wouldn't it be funny if the '0 warning points' thread is tending to someone receiving a warning.

Poetry!


----------



## sp0rk (27/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmm...mod of a hidden forum....
> 
> 
> I could keep all those pesky Hipsters out...
> ...


Nahh, they'd be there first, before it got popular


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if the '0 warning points' thread is tending to someone receiving a warning.
> 
> Poetry!


SSSHHHh.... I am trying to beat Bribie....stop ******* with my thread


----------



## Zorco (27/10/16)

Stu,

When you want to be with me

Then we will see whose ******* with your thread

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XbJ6b8io9dY


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

Jesus on a stick is Becks real name


I know this because I was drinking Coopers Bookmakers IPA this afternoon and on the 2nd one myself and my mate who is a fridgie walked out the back of the pub to see where the smoke was comming from ( Boys have been doing some serious burn offs....but thats what happens around here every year ) then we came back and had some more beer...then I got the curtass...cutlass...cuorty....... the ******* bus home


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJZYG5qwHHI


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

may as well

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK5WLq4pBFg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/16)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dB6MQlFLu8


----------



## Mikedub (27/10/16)

hey Admin, bring back Nick JD, he has served his time


----------



## Yob (27/10/16)

Mikedub said:


> hey Admin, bring back Nick JD, he has served his time


man.. agree,

we had our moments, and I think his takedown of his thread images was totesinapropes... but he was fun and was also a pretty well versed brewer and had value to the place..


----------



## Yob (27/10/16)

Mikedub said:


> hey Admin, bring back Nick JD, he has served his time


also.. questioning Mods decisions.. 1 week ban.. reported


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (27/10/16)

If anyone deserves their shinies tomoz its yob - now don't get too pissed to miss the courier in the morning.


----------



## Dave70 (28/10/16)

sp0rk said:


> Nahh, they'd be there first, before it got popular


Yep. Hipsters. The vanguard. Of retro. Ironic as a $12 VB tallie.


----------



## Dave70 (28/10/16)

Yob said:


> reported


Snitching.

Reported.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/10/16)

Reported for reporting a snitch


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/10/16)

Dave70 said:


> Yep. Hipsters. The vanguard. Of retro. Ironic as a $12 VB tallie.



Thats for 3 ....yeah.?..served from an ice filled esky at the bottlo' and each wrapped in a brown bag


----------



## sp0rk (28/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats for 3 ....yeah.?..served from an ice filled esky at the bottlo' and each wrapped in a brown bag


No, no, no
$12 for a longie in a brown bag from a bar in Newtown
This actually happens...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/10/16)

They probably listen to Beck as well


----------

